#   ( )  -:)

## Irusya

,    - :Big Grin:  
,          ,       (  )   , ? :Wink:  
   /     ?
    /   ?         :yes:

----------

,       ,      ,    ,   ,  5    ,  ,       . 
     ,     ,    ,       ,     :  -        .

----------

,    . ,   .   -     , ,   .
 ,         5 .     -    =)  .   ,  - .
    ...

        -    ,    .

----------


## Lenik

, -  , ,  ?     ,       ,    .       ,       :Frown:

----------


## Svet.a

> 


,   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lenik

:Wow:      .
     ...          (  5   ,    ,   ,    ,  ...) !

----------


## jul-2000

> ...


  :yes:

----------

!   ,  "" ?    ,  2,   ,   ,    .  , -   .    .             .   ,      .    ,   ?

----------


## jul-2000

**, ,    .    .   ,      ,     .            (   ),  .  (  )   - , "  "  .           - ""        , "".   :    ,            " "  .    ""   -     .

----------

*jul-2000*,      :Smilie: !       ,     . ,   !

----------


## jul-2000

> ,   !


 !

----------


## Svet.a

> ,  2,


 , ,      ,  ,     :Smilie:

----------

> , -  , ,  ?


    -   ,     .  ,  ""...      ,   ,       ,     =)
    ,    -((

----------


## Tasik

.       ...  ,        :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Irusya

"Dracena Marginata",    ,    :Smilie:    ?))))  - ,   " " ?  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,      ?))))  - ,   " " ?


*Irusya*, ,     ,    ,     -  ,    (    ).
 -    ,   ,       , ,    ,      ..  ..
     (     ,  - ). ,       ? -,  - !   :Smilie:      ,       .

----------


## Irusya

> -    ,   ,       , ,  .


  "!" :Smilie: 
   ?))))))

----------


## jul-2000

> 


  :Wow: 
 ,    .       .    . ..  . ,       "".   (   ,     ).     .

----------


## Lenik

**,     ?       :Smilie:     ?      .    ?   ,   ,    .

----------


## Irusya

> .


 ,  ,    -     )))))
,  :yes:

----------


## Lenik

?   !     .

----------

> ,  ,    -     )))))


,   - ,   ,  -  .          !!!     ,   . ,     !

----------


## Tasik

> ?))))))


!!!  !!!  :yes:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :yes:

----------

> (     ,  - ). ,       ?


      ?

   ""

----------

> ?


  -  .      ,    ,      -  .
,   .

----------

> ,     ?          ?      .    ?   ,   ,    .


   ,    "" ,    .  ,   ,     ,    .      =)
    .      -   .



> "Dracena Marginata",    ,      ?))))  - ,   " "


    .
 :Smilie:     ,      (   ),        .    ,     ,      -      .     -   ,        .

----------


## Lenik

**,  ! !  :Smilie: 
   ,   ,     .  :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe

> ?
> 
>    ""


     ,        ,        ,   -  .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,   .


     ) 
,     ,   ...

----------

> ,        ,        ,   -  .


 ,       :yes:

----------

> -    ,   ,       , ,    ,      ..  ..


             ,        .      ,       =)

----------


## T@nya

> !   ,  "" ?    ,  2,   ,   ,    .  , -   .    .             .   ,      .    ,   ?


      .
      ?       5-6.   ,  . :Big Grin:

----------

> ?       5-6.


T@nya,     .     .



> ,


!  .       (  )    ( ).   ,        ,  -  :Frown:  .   ,        .         (   ),  -,  ,     .

----------


## T@nya

> ,


 !        (-     ),     ,      ,     (). 
   ,     .

    ,  -       .     . -  .   , ,  ,    .        .  :Smilie:

----------


## KATRIN_M

*T@nya*,      .

----------


## T@nya

*KATRIN_M*,   ?   ? ,     .

----------


## Lenik

*T@nya*,    ?    ,      ,        ,

----------


## T@nya

, ,  10 .   ,   .
    .         .    .

----------


## Lenik

2.  5  .      ?

----------


## KATRIN_M

*T@nya*, ,    .

----------


## T@nya

> 2.  5  .      ?


     -  . :Smilie:  
      ,  .         .

----------


## Irusya

,          "Pachira"?    ,   "pachira"   :Embarrassment:     -   " "-   ...

----------


## jul-2000

> -


  1: .  ,  ,  ,  ?
 2:    " ".        ,   .  -    .

----------


## Lenik

*T@nya*,      ?     .          ?

----------


## Irusya

> 1: .  ,  ,  ,  ?


 :Frown: 



> 2:    " ".        ,   .  -    .


 :Wow:    ?
 :yes:  ,    "". , ...

----------


## pearlS

.        .
 :Frown:

----------


## pearlS

(. .)     .
      ,      .   !!!!!

----------


## T@nya

.     . ,  . 
*Lenik*,   , ,  .   .     -         .   ,    ,       ,  -  .         ,   ,  30 ,  .    . ,      .
 ,        , ,    .  , ,    25.
            .
     , - .

----------

> .


,         .   ,      -          .    -     (,   )  :Smilie: .    - .   


> ,


      .   ,   -     :Smilie:

----------


## Mila99

:0    ,     ,      .

----------


## jul-2000

*Mila99*,      ?

----------


## Tasik

> :0    ,     ,


  ?      :Embarrassment:

----------


## Mila99

. ,   (     ),   , , ,    ,  ,    .    . ,  ,    :Smilie: )      :Smilie: )

----------


## Tasik

> )


  :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Lenik

!...   ...         .    5 ...   :Frown: 
 .         ,   , .

----------


## Irusya

,         ""  ""? -    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

,  ""        -   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,  ""        -   ?


*Irusya*,     . ,  -  .
, ?    .  -  . ..         .   .
      -  .

       ? :Wow: 
,    .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ,    .


 - :Big Grin: 
  , ,          :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

,  ,        :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ,  "


  ,     ,     ,     ,    ,   "2  -     :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

(      )  ,   "" -   :Smilie:         ..
- -     " "?  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


*Irusya*,    ,   ,    "".   ,  ""  - ,    -   (   ,    ),        ,   -  .        .

----------


## Tasik

, ,   ,

----------


## Tasik

!      ?

----------

-   . 
   ,    (   ).    -       .        -    .  ,     .   ,      .   ( ,    -  )     ..

----------


## Irusya

, " "()  :Big Grin: 
, ,           -    .             )))))

----------


## Tasik

4  (((((((

----------


## jul-2000

> 


            -       .       .



> 


  - "" -       10  :Smilie:       ""   ,      ( ,    .         :Smilie:  ).

----------


## jul-2000

> 4  (((((((


      ?      ?

----------


## Irusya

> -       .       .


        ,     ...    "",   ""  .. ... :Redface:  ?
PS:   !

----------


## Tasik

> ?


  " ",    ... , ,  ,   -, ,   , ,     ,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## jul-2000

*Irusya*,      :Embarrassment:    - ?   ?  ? (       ,   .       ,       (   , , ,  ).      -  ). 
  -   -    ,   .

----------


## jul-2000

> ,   -,


*Tasik*,    ,    ""   -   :Smilie: 



> 


   ?  ? ?
ps: ():  . -, ,    ,     ....       -  .   ""    .         :Embarrassment:  -   (  )     -    , ....   ,  .

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,        - ?


 ? :Smilie:  "Marginata"     )))



> ?


       ,    )



> ,


!     ...

----------

> 


 


> " ",


,  -  " "... ,   -    :Smilie: ?

----------


## Irusya

**,   )))))   -)))))

----------


## jul-2000

> "Marginata"


 ,     ,    :Smilie:        .




> !     ...


    ,        .     -   "".        ( ).  ""  .  2    .      -  (   )    (     )    :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

> ,     ,          .


  :Frown: 




> ,        .     -   "".        ( ).  ""  .  2    .      -  (   )    (     )


-    ,      :Redface:  )))))))))
!!! :Love:

----------


## Tasik

> ?  ? ?


 (   ),     ;   ,  "",   ,   ;     ,       (30)   ,    ...

----------

> )))))


  ))))
, ,  ,       .   (  -  )    - **,     .. , ,         ,  .   ,   (     ).        .   ,      " ",    ,   - " "  :Redface: .     .

----------


## Tasik

,   ,   ,   :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

,  ?  ...      (,   )

----------

> ...


,       :Wow:  (  , *Tasik*,  -  .)

----------


## Tasik

, ,           - ,  ,     ,   ,  ,      ...       (  ),      ,   30    :Embarrassment:    , ?! ,  ,    " ",   ,     ,      ...

----------


## Tasik

,  !!!     ,    ,   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

> , ,  ,       .


  -   )))))
   ,  ..   ? :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

(  ),    ,     -  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

!!! !!!       ???!!!

----------


## Irusya

> !!! !!!       ???!!!


  :Redface:

----------


## stas

:Smilie: .

----------


## Tasik

,   !!!  :yes:

----------


## jul-2000

> ,


  .   ""         :Embarrassment: 



> ...       (  ),      ,   30


   !!!    :Cool:      ( ,      )      2   . ..      . , ,   ,        (,   2     ,       ,      :Smilie:   ).   :Cool:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

,     -- ....

----------


## jul-2000

> ,     -- ....


*Tasik*,     ( ,  ).     ?     500 .   :Embarrassment: 
   - .   ,      :Stick Out Tongue:      . -.

----------


## Tasik

> Tasik,     ( ,  ).     ?     500 . 
>    - .   ,         . -.
> __________________



 ,  ,    ""-  150,    ,      . 700....    :Smilie: ,     ,   ,  , 78 ...  ,  ...  ,   ....   ,    ,      ,  "   "....

----------

(,   500 -700 ). ,   .    . -,   - ,   .  ,   *Irusya*,   ,  .  ,  60 ,   (  ,  ),  ,    ( ,   ""    ).    - .  -   .    ,       ""  .   ,        (, ).     ,    .   -    ? ,      ""

----------


## jul-2000

> . 700....


   , -   :Big Grin: 



> ,


  :yes:   :Frown: 
**, ?
http://www.rambler.ru/cgi-bin/pic.cg...F0%EE%F2%EE%ED

----------


## Tasik

...  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

,     :yes:     ...    ,        ,     ""...     ,   " ",  ,  ,      ----- ,  ,     (   ,     )     " "...    ...  :Smilie:

----------

,    :Smilie: !!!

----------


## jul-2000

*Tasik*,   -     "  "?

----------


## Tasik

,  -
-
-
-
-
-


-
-
- 
(-  - , , ... ,  ...)

----------


## Tasik

,  "  "      :yes:

----------


## jul-2000

""  :Smilie:  -   ,   .

----------


## Tasik

!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> 


      ...       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jul-2000

> 


 ""    hoya carnosa      :Smilie:

----------


## jul-2000

*Tasik*,    ?

----------

!  2 .   ,    -   .  ,   .    -?

----------


## Tasik

??  ?    ,   :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

> Tasik,    ?

----------


## jul-2000

> ??


    ,   " ".       ,       :Frown: 




> 


 ,    .        :Frown:

----------


## Tasik

> ,    .


    ,       ::flirt::    ""

----------


## Tasik

,

----------


## Tasik

, , !!!          :Stick Out Tongue:  (    , !!!)

----------


## jul-2000

.    " "   .

----------

*jul-2000*,     -  -  (  ) 
  ,      ,   ,  "".

----------


## Tasik

,  ,           ...,              :Frown:        ,      :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> jul-2000,     -  -

----------


## jul-2000

:Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  , ,     .
 ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> , ,


    !!!   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

!

----------


## Irusya

,     ""?  :Embarrassment:           ""-18-25...
 -,   -   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lenik

!      "",    .      ,  .     ?       :Frown:

----------


## Tasik

> ,     ""?


       ...  ,      ,  ,     (  ) /-  t   ,     ,   ,   ...  -        :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> "",


    (   ),  +      !!

----------


## Lenik

?     ?       (  ,   ?).

----------


## Tasik

> ?


 ,   "" (    "   ")  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

!!! ,      (   )

----------


## Irusya

> !!! ,      (   )


    ,     :yes:

----------

*Irusya*, ,     .   ,     .

----------


## tanjucha

-, ,  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*jul-2000*, ,      :Embarrassment: 
"" (- )       ""  :Embarrassment:  ,  .   ?

----------


## Tasik

...   ,    ""

----------


## Irusya

,     ""   :Frown:  " "    -   -   ;  "  " ; - " ,   ",  -  ... :Frown: 
-   "  "?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tasik

..     ...  ...

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,  ! :Big Grin:   ,  -  ,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tasik

:Smilie:     ...        ...  ....

----------


## Tasik

...       :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> ...


   ! :Smilie: 



> ...


  "  " :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> !


  :Stick Out Tongue: 


,  ,    ,              ...

----------

:Wow: , ,

----------


## Irusya

> ,


  ? :Big Grin: 
PS:        ,  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

,    - )))).
  -  (  ).        :Wow:

----------

> ,


*Irusya*,     ,    ?

----------


## Irusya

> ,    - )))).


! :Big Grin: 



> ..


  ()     ,    :Big Grin: 
-     ...
, )

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,     ,    ?


  ,    ,        ,          ",  " :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> ", "


   !  ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

""   :Embarrassment: 
 :Big Grin: 
2   (- )       , ,   " "    .. " "   1/3   .. ,        ,   " "  - ...
 , :    - -  ?  :Embarrassment: 
PS: - ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> 


  :Wow: 

     ...

 ... ...          :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ...


,      ))))))

----------


## Tasik

> ,      ))))))


  ,     :Wink:   :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> ,



   "  " :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

:Stick Out Tongue:      ? (  )

----------


## Irusya

> ? (  )


   - .  ..  :Big Grin: 
  ,  ""))))))

----------


## Tasik

> ,  ""))))))


   ...    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jul-2000

> jul-2000, ,     
> "" (- )       ""  ,  .   ?


 , ,  .        ,      .
   -    .   ,        . 1   2   (  1,5   ,    ).
 -?   ,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

> -?   ,


  ..       :Redface:

----------


## jul-2000

> 


   -  .      .
 :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> -  .      .


 ..   , ?))))



> 


 ? :Big Grin:

----------


## jul-2000

> , ?))))


 .



> ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

"" :Redface: 
!!  :Smilie: 
   )))
 - ,  -))))

----------


## Tasik

> ?


  :Cool:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

!!!     !!!

----------


## jul-2000

!    :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> !


**
     -  ,  ?     ?

----------


## jul-2000

...   .    ,      (       ).     .

----------


## Tasik

???           :Smilie:

----------


## jul-2000

.    "   ,    ".

----------


## Tasik

,     :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

,  " ",      - )))            :Frown: 
   ?

----------


## Tasik

..  ,   ...    :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

> ..  ,   ...


 :Smilie: 
 - " " ,  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

...    ..  :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,         ))))))    )))

----------


## Tasik

> ))))))


  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,   ,     .
   .
     (  )   .
   ,   4/5 ,    ( ) .       ,   2    .

----------


## Tasik

...  ,   ,   , ..   ,     ....   ,          !

----------


## Lenik

,     .  ,    - ,  ,     - 1 .   ?   ?      -  ,     .

----------


## Tasik

,  ,   ,      ?!

----------


## Lenik

,    ,  ,    -

----------

> ...  ,


*Tasik*, . 
  ,    ,  ,   ,    . 
   ,   .
    -  ,     ,   ?

----------


## jul-2000

> ,   ?


 .

----------


## Tasik

> -  ,     ,   ?


   ,   (     ),          :yes: 


          ,  ...    ,      (      )  ...    ...
 :yes:

----------


## Irusya

,   -  ? :Frown: 
            ..  -        )))))     "" ,    ,  - "  " ....
 -      ,  ,     ...?

----------


## MaraSt

.         .     .  .       .      ,  .

----------


## Irusya

> ,  .


   -  (     1 (

----------


## olguchka81

,   ,  , ,   ,   ,      , ,  ,    . ( , )

----------


## Tasik

""       ...,      ...     ( 4)

----------


## tanjucha

> ,   -  ?
>             ..  -        )))))     "" ,    ,  - "  " ....
>  -      ,  ,     ...?


      8 ,  ,      ,   .   ,   ,        - ,    ,       :Redface:        ,  .       "" ,        ,     ,    ,  .      ? :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------


## tanjucha

,        :Redface: .       ,   -  !    ,   :yes:

----------


## Svetishe



----------


## Irusya

> 


           "",  ,      ..

----------


## Tasik

> 


 ,    :yes:   :yes:   :yes: 


     ..      

, ,  :Frown:

----------


## tanjucha

> 


      ,    ,     :Stick Out Tongue:   :Frown:   :Smilie:

----------


## MaraSt

> ,       .       ,   -  !    ,


!  ,       ,      ,      .

----------


## tanjucha

,  ,   :yes:        , - ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

...    ,   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tanjucha

:Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

...    ,      ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nex@

> ..      
> 
> , ,


   ,   ,    .
tanjucha,      ?

----------


## tanjucha

> tanjucha,      ?


,    ...  , ,  :Smilie:

----------


## olguchka81

,        ,        ,  ,    ,       .   ,  .

----------


## tanjucha

, ,    :Big Grin:      ,   ....     ,     ! :Wow:

----------


## Tasik

> , ,


    ...    ,    :yes:

----------


## Tasik

jul-2000,   ,   ...    ""...    ,     ,   ...    ?    ?!

----------


## Lenik

,     ?     ,      ,         :Frown:    ,       .

----------


## Tasik

!    ...!!!    ,    ?    , ...  ...?    ...

----------


## jul-2000

> ...


   .  ,  .   -       .  . - .    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

*jul-2000*, ,    ))))))
    ?       ""     :Frown:   - ,  ,  ..   ?(

----------


## jul-2000

*Irusya*,    ?   :Big Grin: 
 ,       . ,   ,         ...     . ..      .         ,    .      (   , ).

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,    ?


, )))   :....))))))



> ..         ,    .


 !      :Big Grin: 



> (   , ).


 ,    :Redface:  ?))))

----------


## jul-2000

,   .   :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

*jul-2000*, , ))))

----------


## Tasik

:Smilie:   :yes: (         ,  )...

  ,             ,    ,        ...,        ...   

 :yes:

----------


## jul-2000

> 


 www.radikal.ru

----------


## Svetishe

,       ...  -,     ,    , ,     .

----------


## Tasik

!!!      ...  ... ,

----------


## Tasik



----------


## Tasik



----------


## Tasik

25

----------


## jul-2000

!!!!

----------


## Irusya

*jul-2000*,     :Big Grin: 
  Dracena Marginata     (   :Wow: ),       ( - -))))))  ,    :Big Grin: 
      ?  :Frown:

----------


## jul-2000

-  ?

----------


## Irusya

> -  ?


-  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jul-2000

. ,   ,   ,   ""....  ?  ( )    ? (     )?

----------


## Irusya

> ...  ?






> ( )    ? (     )?


 . ,      "" ))))))     -        )))))
 :Big Grin:

----------


## jul-2000

.     -  .   ,       (   ).   - .     .

----------


## shrilanka

> *jul-2000*,    
>   Dracena Marginata     (  ),       ( - -))))))  ,   
>       ?


  :Wow: 
    (3     )     ()   ...        :Frown: 

*jul-2000*   ,    .

----------


## Tasik

...      :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

*Tasik*,     , ..       ,       ,  ,  ,   ,  , .     -,  .    ..      ,    ( ,      ),  2    (..     ).   ,  ?   :Wow:        ,  -  ?

----------


## jul-2000

> ,    ( ,      )


    "  ",     ,  ,     .     ....   .      ""?

----------


## shrilanka

:yes:      ,       :Embarrassment: 
..      ?        ?

----------


## jul-2000

*shrilanka*,       - .  ,  ....    ,         ,    . ,     .  , ,  .   ,    . 
 :       ,    ,         ?

----------


## shrilanka

50/50/      ,   (   ) .
 ,       .  ?   ?   -  (  ),     ...

----------


## jul-2000

> ?


 .      :Wink: 
   .     .

----------


## shrilanka

, .
   ?       2    .     .
,   "",     -   ?

 .   ,   ,     .     (  ,    )   ()   ,       ,  .    ?

----------


## jul-2000

?   ( 60-70 ),   .   -        . 
      -    
 :Embarrassment: 
 : http://www.bromelia.ru/

----------


## shrilanka

.   :yes: 
  .   ,         -     .      -      :Big Grin:

----------

...,   ,    ...    , ,... ,   ....   ?     ...?     ...  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

?   ,    :Frown:      ..   , , ,       :Embarrassment:

----------

..(((      ...

----------


## shrilanka

> ..(((      ...


  :yes:

----------

.. ..   ...  , ...!!!

----------


## shrilanka

**,          :Smilie: 
 :Wink:

----------

!        ?
-       , ,    ..    , , .       ?       :Wow: 
   -     ,    ,  ,,

----------


## jul-2000

** , ""  -  , " ".  ,      .     - -    .

----------


## shrilanka

*jul-2000*,    ?    . 
     ,      (  ),   2    ,    .

----------


## jul-2000

,       -  .  .         -    .     . ,      ,  ?   .   -  .  ,   ,    -    " ".

----------


## shrilanka

..     ,       :Smilie:

----------

....  -     ,    ,    ,         , .   40...** ,    ,  ,  .... , ,    ,    ..))))   :Cool:

----------


## jul-2000

> ..


       ?        ?    ?
   ,  .      ,   . 
            .    ,      ,        .

----------


## shrilanka

,    ,    .    ,     (       ).  (     :yes: )   .    ,

----------


## jul-2000

. "   " ()    :Big Grin:  ,    .

----------


## shrilanka

*jul-2000*, ,        :yes:

----------


## Mai16

, !        ...  :Frown:   ? 
  .    (    )        :Frown: ,   ,      :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

,      ...     (     ),  -  ,  ; , , , , ,      ,

----------


## Tasik

,

----------

http://www.flowersweb.info/catalog/d...PID=569&GID=56     ....    ,       ,       ...          (, !)  :Wow:

----------

...      (   ),         ,  .. ,    ...     ....     ....      ...  ,     ...  :Wow:

----------


## jul-2000

> 


   ?

----------

*jul-2000*,  ..,    ..))))          ....(      ))))))))))))))

----------


## Tasik

...

----------


## Svetishe

> ,       -  .  .


  11       ,   .

----------

...    ...   ...    ... ...  :Frown:

----------


## jul-2000

**,   ,     :Embarrassment: 



> 


      ,         .            .     .

----------


## jul-2000

:     .      ( , )     .      . 
    ,    : ,   ,  ?

----------


## Tasik

..     ,   ,  ,   ""

----------


## Tasik

"... ... 4"

----------

> :     .      ( , )     .      . 
>     ,    : ,   ,  ?


      -  !!(((    ,      ...    2 ,  ,    ()  2 .

----------

??!!!         ?  ,  ...,     ..(    ,         :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

,        : , , , ,   , -   !  :Big Grin:   :Wink: 
 ..
-

----------


## Irusya

,    - ?)))))

----------


## Tasik

)))

----------


## Tasik

, , , ...))))    ,          - )))

----------


## Irusya

, , .    	 :Type: 



> , , , ...))))    ..


    ... :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

""  ,  -   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

...     ((((

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,     ,  ?      )))

----------


## Tasik

,     ...     ,     ...   ,       ,      +     ( -   "")... , ,     ,  , .  ,   -    ....  ,  ...  ...

----------


## Tasik

,     )))

----------


## Irusya

?))))

----------


## Tasik

....  ,    ,   ...  )))    ,  , ..      ((((    ,     ,

----------


## Tasik

,    ,    ,   , ,  -   ...

----------


## Irusya

> ....


  :Hmm:

----------


## Tasik

,  ,  ,     )))

----------


## Irusya

> ,  ,  ,     )))


  :Big Grin:  
, ?))))))))))

----------


## Tasik

> , ?))))))))))


.?   ,  ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,          :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

,   )))

----------

, 
  -      -   -.  ?  ?     =)

     -        .  :Embarrassment:      -   .

----------


## shrilanka

*Irusya*,  -       -. ?  .

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ,  ,     )))


   ?     ,   :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

*Tasik*,     " "?   ?     ?

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,  -       -. ?  .


 :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


  ...     "",       ?

----------


## Irusya

> ...     "",       ?


   ? :Smilie:     " "  " "))))))

----------


## shrilanka

> ?    " "  " "))))))


  :Big Grin:   :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

> 


     ? :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


  :Wink: 
    -

----------


## Irusya

> -


 !  :Big Grin:         ? :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> !         ?


   .     .  .

----------


## Tasik

" "

----------


## Tasik



----------


## Irusya

*Tasik*,       :Big Grin:      ,      ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

,     ))))   ))))

----------


## Tasik



----------

,        ...

----------


## Tasik

! ,    " "  :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

*Tasik*,       - ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,        ...


   ,    ..

----------


## Tasik



----------


## shrilanka

> 


 , .      ,    .

----------


## Tasik

!    ?  ... :Redface:

----------

> !    ?  ...


,,      :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

,    :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


  ?! :EEK!:       !

----------


## shrilanka

*Tasik*,    , ? ?

----------


## Tasik

))))


   ...     ...

----------


## shrilanka

,   ?

----------


## Tasik

,     :Smilie:

----------

,      ?  - (   2      ) -     ,     .  :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

,      ,  ,  .   ,     -       .

----------


## Tasik

[QUOTE=shrilanka;52119525]  ,      , 




 :yes:  :yes:       ))))

----------


## Tasik

... ))))

----------


## Irusya

**,    -   :yes:       ( " "),        ))))

----------

> 


,   


> 


..    ...  .
,    ?   ?

----------


## shrilanka

> ,   ..    ...  .
> ,    ?   ?


  :Wow: 
     ... (  ).
      .. ..  (  ),    ..   ( )... 
     ,   ..

----------


## Irusya

> ,    ?


http://eco-net.ru/files/Khlorofitum_khokhlatyi.jpg
- )))    )



> ?


  :Smilie:         )))

----------


## shrilanka

*Irusya*,   .     ,        :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,   .     ,


-  :Big Grin:    2     8     ))))
 :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> -    2     8     ))))


    ,   .     .

----------


## Tasik

,     ,      ,  ,   ... ,   )))

----------


## Irusya

?  :Big Grin: 
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
 ,  -  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ? 
>  
>  ,  -


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> 


       ?))))))))

----------


## .

.     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

> .


   2 :Smilie: 
  " "     ))))

----------

> .


   ,- :Big Grin:

----------


## .

, -...    ,       :Smilie:         .     ,     .       .       ...   :Embarrassment:   ,           :Frown:

----------

> ,


,   ,   :     :Big Grin:

----------


## .

,        -   ,     :Smilie: 
   ,   .

----------

> ,        -   ,    
>    ,   .


,    ,    ?

----------


## Irusya

*.*,       :Smilie:      )         ,    -   ,  ,     )))))    ))))  ,     - )))     - )))

----------


## .

!    -     ,  ,      :Smilie:  
   ?     ?    .     .     .     - -    ,         , ..       :Smilie:  
     ,  ,     :Smilie:         .   .
    , -, , -,  . 
  ,    )

----------

> ,    )


 ,  9 ,   -  ,

----------


## Irusya

> !    -     ,  ,


  , )))   ,   "" :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> , )))   ,   ""


 !        ,    :,,,.   ,       :   ..

----------


## shrilanka

> ? 
>  
>  ,  -


   ?        ..      ...     ,    ...

----------

> ,   ..


   (   ), ... ,     .     ,    .



> )))


  :Frown: ...  ,  .     ,  ...

----------


## Tasik

> ,   .



 :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> ?        ..      ...     ,    ...


 :Smilie:    ,   "".  ,  ,   ))))))

----------


## Tasik

> 


  ?   ?

----------


## Irusya

> ?


 :Big Grin: 




> ?


http://images.yandex.ru/yandsearch?p...jpg&rpt=simage

----------


## Tasik

:Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

> 


 Ÿ   ...       (..  )

----------


## Nex@

> !    -     ,  ,


    . , , .

----------


## Lenik

, !  ,      ,  .   ,   .      ,      .  , . - ,    ,    .     ?

----------


## desna

,      .    .     -    ,      .
-  ,     . ..       .  .
 ,   -     .

----------


## Lenik

,      ,  ...        .         ,   ,   ...

----------


## Irusya

*Lenik*, http://www.flowers-house.ru/forum/index.php
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

!       -   ,    " "...    ?

----------

*Tasik*,   ?   ?

----------


## Tasik

?
  , , ,     :yes: 
 ...?

----------

,    ,  ,          .

----------


## efreytor

> 


  :Big Grin:   ....
        ... ..

----------


## Tasik

,   ...     :yes:      , .. ,    ...  ! 
 :yes:

----------


## Lenik

*Tasik*,     .          .   . ,     ...

----------


## .

,  !        ,    .    ?

----------


## Tasik

Lenik! ,      :Smilie: 
.   ...  ,        :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

> 


    .  -  ?       ,     :Wow:

----------


## Tasik

""   ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## jul-2000

> ,    .


  .     ,      .      .     -   .   - ,       .

----------


## Irusya

!!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

> !!!!!!


 !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

> !


 !!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

> !!!!


   ?         ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

,    - ,   .   ""   ,      :Big Grin:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## efreytor

> ""   ,


?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lenik

!     ! !!!
     -   .

----------


## Lenik

*efreytor*, ,   !    , !   !  !    ""  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## efreytor

.....   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lenik

. !!!

----------


## Lenik

!   , ,    ,   ,     .                   :Wow:

----------


## efreytor

> 


    ......  :Big Grin: 
      ...

----------


## Lenik

> 


  :Embarrassment: 
     ?  :Wow: 
  .       ,      -     :Embarrassment: 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## efreytor

> ?


  ...
    ... ...     ..  :Big Grin: .. ...

      ....     ...     ..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lenik

> .


  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## efreytor

> 


   ....     ......    ...  ...  ...              ....      ...       ..  :Big Grin: 

 ...)))

----------


## .

jul-2000,     -      (),     ,    .     :Frown:

----------

> . !!!


     .      :Redface:      ,   ,   ,      ,   .

----------


## Tasik

> 


,         ...     ""  :Smilie:

----------

> .


    ,        :Stick Out Tongue: .       ,   ,               :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

**,     ?      -           :Frown:     250 ,       . ,  ,        .

----------


## Tasik

,   ... ,         :Big Grin:      ( )

----------


## Lenik

> ,   ,


  :Big Grin: 
 ,   ,        .       :Big Grin:

----------

> 


  :yes:     45        .           10 .      .

----------


## Lenik

,  .     30   .     ! :Love:

----------


## shrilanka

> **,     ?      -              250 ,       . ,  ,        .


  :Smilie:    ()   3-4      ( )   ,  .         :yes:

----------


## efreytor

> 


    ?.....

----------


## Lenik

*efreytor*,    !  -    !  :Big Grin: 
*shrilanka*,     ,   .  2  .      .    ?      -  .  - ,   ?

----------


## kuzia

> *efreytor*,       -  .  - ,   ?


        .    ,     :  ,     .     -    .

----------


## Lenik

!  :Big Grin: 
     ,    .  -     -.     .          ,     ,  .
  ?    ?
       ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## efreytor

> ?


  ...   ...       ...))     ))  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

*efreytor*, -!   ,    !

----------


## shrilanka

> ...   ...       ...))     ))


      ?      -    :Lupa:

----------


## efreytor

> 


         ))  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

:      ,      ))))

----------


## efreytor

> ))))


   ))

----------


## Tasik

,      )))

----------


## Sanna

,      .  -   ?   :Smilie:

----------


## Tasik

)))  )))

----------


## Sanna

> )))  )))



 ,  -   :Smilie:    ?                 30   :yes:

----------


## Tasik

, ,    :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Lisaya

,     .  ,      .    ?

----------


## Lenik

*m'm*,      ,     .
  (   ,    ),  ,    -   ,    .   ,  ,     -    .

----------


## jul-2000

> .  -   ?


   ,  ...     .       300. , ,  . 200,            .       (  )   ,    .  , .   .

----------


## Tasik

> ,


     , ..     (((,   Lenik,            ,   ,         ,          :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ,  ...     .       300. , ,  . 200,            .      (  )   ,    .  , .   .



 :Wink:  :Redface:

----------


## Lisaya

?       ,    ,   ,,  ,

----------

,    ,    . .            2    ,       ,             ....  :yes:

----------


## jul-2000

> 


 *Tasik*,       - .

----------


## Irusya

*jul-2000*, !!!!
,    , - ?  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## jul-2000

*Irusya*, -.    .

----------


## Irusya

-  !  :Big Grin: 
, !        ,   .           .
!  ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

*Irusya*,   ,   ?  ,   


> 


. , .     ,        ,       ,    .  , ...     .   ? , ,    ?      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tasik

!  ?  :Big Grin: [/QUOTE]

  /

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,   ,   ?


 :yes:  2   



> ,   . , .     ,        ,       ,    .


  . ""     -  :Big Grin:

----------

> -  ! 
> , !        ,   .           .
> !  ?


     - ,     ( )     ,    ,     ,           (  , ),      ,       ..)))

----------

-,  ,   (((((....    ,    ,  ?

----------


## Irusya

> - ,     ( )


         ""! :Big Grin: 



> ,    ,     ,           (  , ),      ,       ..)))


.  - ))))))))))

----------

*Irusya*,    ...  ...   ))))    2 -  ( -)

----------


## Irusya

**,       ""?

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,     - .       ,     .      -  ,  - ,      ,         .

----------


## Irusya

*Svetishe*,  :Smilie:

----------


## MaraSt

> ""!


   - !
   ,  - .    . :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

> ""     -


  .
   .      ,      15 . -    -  ,   .       ,     :Embarrassment:    ,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tasik

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## efreytor

...       .. ...   ..    " " ..  ...     ?  :Big Grin:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tasik

> .



   ...     :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik



----------


## efreytor

> 


 ...    ...     2- ...



> 


   ...       :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ...       .. ...


    ,   ? :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

*Irusya*,    ...  :Big Grin: 



> ?


  ....      ... ))

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,    ...


      ))))))             :Big Grin: 



> ....      ... ))


        ... :Hmm:  :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

> ...


   ...   ..    ...   ...             !  :Big Grin: 



> 


    ?

----------


## Irusya

> ..             !


       ! :Big Grin: 



> ?


 .   2 ,  )))))))

----------


## efreytor

> 2 ,  )))))))


    .. ...  ))

----------


## Irusya

*efreytor*,    ))))))    )))))

----------


## Tasik

???  ??  )))

----------


## Tasik

> ,   ?


    ?    ...   :Stick Out Tongue:       )))

----------


## efreytor

> ???


  ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

-!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

> !


       ?  :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> ?


  :Big Grin: 
! :Smilie: )))))

----------


## efreytor

...    (   )....... .......  ...     2.3 ..   10-12....

----------


## efreytor

:Big Grin:

----------


## Tasik

...  ,   ... )))        :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

*Tasik*,  ..............        !  :Embarrassment: 


> 


    ...?

       ...      .    ...    !  :Big Grin:     ..

----------


## efreytor

*Irusya*,     ...  !   :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,     ...  !


  :yes: 
       .      :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

...  :Big Grin: 
         ...
        ...           ...  ...         
     , , ...  ..

----------


## Irusya

....        :Big Grin: 
 :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

> .


  :Cool:

----------


## Tasik

http://www.flowers-dom.ru/content/view/1/5/

----------


## efreytor

- Washingtonia robusta    ...     ...  ...               ...    :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> 


..., ,   :Big Grin: 
  ))))))

----------


## Svetishe

?   ,  ,

----------


## Irusya

*Svetishe*, !!!  :Big Grin: 
 ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe

!   !

----------


## Irusya

> !   !


     5! :Smilie: 
 :Smilie:

----------

Lenik-    ,        !!!     !!!!    :
1.  
2.  ,      
3. ,             ! 2     
4. 2   ,    

   2           :yes: 
 :yes:

----------


## efreytor

> 


  ?   :Cool:

----------


## Lenik

** , c!      :Big Grin:     ,           :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

*Irusya*,  -      ?

----------

> ...   ..    ...   ...             ! 
>     ?


    ,   - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficus_elastica  ,          3

----------


## efreytor

......          2.30
 ..  :Embarrassment: 

    ...    ..     ..

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,  -      ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

?   :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

> ?


   ,  :Big Grin: 
    , -    )))))

----------


## efreytor

> )


       ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

> ?


...        )))))

----------


## FM

*efreytor*,     ?     .

----------


## shrilanka

(-, -) -   ?      .  3 , 1, 1   .     ,   .    ,  .    ?
   ,      ,  ..   :Frown:

----------


## efreytor

> ?     .


      ..      ..    ...   ,    ))


> ?


 ...   ..


> ,      ,  ..


   ...  ...          3-4  ..

----------


## Lenik

> ...


  :Frown:       -

----------

*efreytor*,

----------


## Irusya

*efreytor*,     ,   ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

,     :yes: 
     .     -  .

----------


## efreytor

> -  .


  :Big Grin:       ?  :Big Grin:         ...



> ,


        ..     ..   ...     ..


> ,


   ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

> ..


  :Big Grin:   :yes: 
  .    -    .        ..

----------


## Irusya

> ..   ?


",   / "()
 ! :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

..  :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

*efreytor*,    " ",   .    :yes:

----------


## efreytor

> 


   ...  ...            :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

*efreytor*,  ,      (Trachycarpus)  :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

> 


   ...  :yes:

----------


## Irusya

*efreytor*,    ?     :Big Grin:

----------

*efreytor*,   , :
-    ;
-   (1-3 .);
-  ,   ;
-      ,     (, );
-        .
  7   . 
  .    . 
 , ,   .

----------


## efreytor

*Irusya*,     ?    ,     .  :Frown:     .     ...



> 


 .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

*efreytor*,  ,        ?  :Big Grin:     ,   ? :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

,          .(  ,   )

----------


## Irusya

> ,          .(  ,   )


- :Big Grin: 
      " " :yes:

----------

> .


   .      ? .  .     - , - .  .

----------


## efreytor

> - , - .


  :Big Grin: 
    ))

----------


## Irusya

*efreytor*, !  :Big Grin: 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## efreytor

> 


      )))  ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ?


-.. ,   -! :Big Grin: 
Ps:    ?! :Wow:

----------


## efreytor

> ?!


    ,   ,    ))  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


  .
 ,  ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,  ?


  :yes:       ,-))

----------


## Irusya

> 


 ! :Big Grin:    ))))



> ,    ))


. .  .  :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

> . .  .


...    ...    ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lenik

!       ,     ,     ""  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## efreytor

> ""


?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

*efreytor*, ,       ?  :Embarrassment: 
  ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lenik

*efreytor*,       ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


,  .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

?   ,    ?

----------


## Irusya

"" ,  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

*Irusya*, ,        :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

...      
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=463

----------


## Lenik

*efreytor*,  ,    ?
, ,    ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tasik

> ?   ,    ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:  :
 ))))

----------


## efreytor

,   ...      ....  :yes:

----------


## Tasik

> ,





> , ,    ,


  :yes:

----------


## Lenik

*efreytor*,      .      :Wow: 
,    . ,        :Embarrassment:

----------

???   ,     :Frown:     =(( !   ,   ,       ,   ,,           :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

** ,    :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


 ! 
(*Lenik*, ,   :Smilie:   :Smilie:     ,     580 !)



> ,


** ,  .      .
  ,       ,  ?    .  
   -  ?
      -: 
   ,        ( 3- .),  .           ,  .

----------


## Lenik

> 580 !)


 !

----------


## Irusya

,          .   !  :Big Grin: 
   .       -  . ,    -       )))))
-.  -   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

*Irusya*,  ?   ?

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,  ?   ?


,   -        ,   ! :Big Grin:    ! :Big Grin: 
,     "     "     )))))))

----------


## Irusya

:Silly: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

,- !  :Big Grin: 
  )

----------

*Irusya*,          ( ,   - ).
   -  .
   .       .
.      .

----------


## Irusya

**, 	 :Kiss:

----------


## Tasik

Irusya,   ?
     )))     )))

----------


## Irusya

> Irusya,   ?


 :Smilie:   - :Big Grin: 



> )))     )))


 ::

----------


## Tasik

?!  :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

> ?!


, -,     )))))))))))))

----------


## Tasik

... ((((     ...    :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

,      .     ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

*Irusya*,    ,     .
  .  .      ,   .
 .          -     .      ,      .
  ?       ?    ,     .    :Wow:

----------


## Svetishe

> .  ..
>   ?       ?    ,     .


 ,   ,    -,       ,     ,    .         ,    ,   , .

----------


## ˸

**, 


> .


   ?   ...   , ... ,    ( )...*Irusya*,

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,    ,     .


"  ?!"() :Big Grin: 
˸,  :Smilie:        ))))))))))

----------


## ˸

> 


 ,    ( )   ..

----------


## FM

> ?


    .    ,    .  :yes:

----------


## Lenik

> ,   ,    -,       ,     ,   .


! ,    , ,     .
 ,     .      ,    -  .



> .    ,    .


   .   ?
     ?         , -

----------


## ˸

> ,     .


 , !

----------


## Irusya

,  - , ?  :Big Grin: 
  ,    " " ))))))

----------


## Lenik

*Irusya*, --!     !

----------


## Irusya

> !


  ,   :Big Grin: 
 ,    , .  ""  ,        .

----------


## Lenik

*Irusya*,   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin: 
     ,  ,  ,    .

----------


## Lenik

,   300 . !

----------


## Irusya

*Lenik*,   -   ""    ,  )

----------


## Lenik

.

----------


## Lenik

*Irusya*,    ,      :Stick Out Tongue:   2   , ,  .        , .



> ""    ,  )

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,


 ? :Big Grin: 




> 


   ?

----------


## Lenik

> ?


.   _.



> ?

----------


## Irusya

> 


?! :Wow: 
?

----------


## Svetishe

> 


   ...

----------


## Lenik

> ...


      ,         :yes: 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

*Lenik*, -    ""  :Embarrassment: 
   ,   ,   ""  :Big Grin: 
   ))))

----------


## Lenik

*Irusya*,    ?
  ?

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,    ?
>   ?


,    .      :Big Grin: 
 - -  "   ".  "" -  )))

----------


## Lenik

> "   ".  "" -  )))

----------


## Irusya

> 


 ,    -

----------


## Lenik

*Irusya*,  ?        ?

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,  ?        ?


    ! :Big Grin:    )))))))
 :Stick Out Tongue: 
-,  )))

----------


## Lenik

.

----------


## Irusya

". "

----------


## Lenik

''.

----------


## Lenik

*Irusya*,   .     --?
  .   :Embarrassment:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:       .  ?  ,     :Wow:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,   .     --?


  :Big Grin: 
  1 -  7 )     (   -)       :yes:

----------


## Lenik

*Irusya*,     , -. 
      ,    .



> 


   , ,      ,    :Embarrassment:     -  .   -  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lenik

! -  ?

----------


## Irusya

> ! -  ?


 - :Smilie:          ,    ))))
,  .       "- ",     :Big Grin: 
   .   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

.    .    .   .     :Embarrassment: 
    ,

----------


## Tasik

!     ?    ,  ,     ...      ??        ...

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,         .

----------


## Kela

!    !      ,      .   ?

----------


## Svetishe



----------


## Kela

> 


    .   - ?      -   ?

----------


## Svetishe

,    .

----------


## efreytor

)) ..
   ....  ))  :Big Grin: 

  Ǹ)))

----------


## Irusya

> )) ..
>    ....  )) 
> 
>   Ǹ)))


!!!! :Big Grin: 
(  )  ! :Love: 
, 	 :Silly:

----------


## Irusya

> ....  )) 
>   Ǹ)))


   ?)))         ?)))

----------


## Tasik

> 


 !

----------


## Irusya

,         :Frown: 
,  -,    . ..  ""  .  .       ,    ? :Frown:

----------


## efreytor

*Irusya*,   ?

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,   ?


,       "" :Frown: 
   ,     ))))

----------

!   .  6      ,       .    4   .    ,   ?

----------


## FM

> ..  ""


      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

**,    "".     ))))
*FM*,   ?  :Embarrassment:  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

*Irusya*,  ,   ,  ?       - ?

----------


## Svetishe

> -   ,  ,  .
> 
>  -    !
> 
> .    
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    -

----------

*Svetishe*,  .

----------


## Irusya

> *Svetishe*,  .


 )))      ""  ,      ))) ,      ,    ,    )))))

----------

*Irusya*,         ,    ,   ,      .     -,    .

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,         ,    ,   ,      .     -,    .


      -  ?)))       )
-	 :Super:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

:Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

*Irusya*,     , ?

----------


## Lenik

> "".     ))))


  ?  ?  ,        :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,     , ?


.  "  "  )

----------


## Irusya

> ?  ?  ,


      ,         :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

*Irusya*,    ?    ?
    ,         ,     ,  !       300

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,    ?    ?


 - .        "  "    ,      "" :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   ,     )))



> ,         ,     ,  !       300


 ,    ,     ,  -     100  )))

----------


## Lenik

> ,  -     100  )))


!
      , .



> )))


  .      !

----------


## shrilanka

*Irusya*,   -  - ?      ?      ,       :Embarrassment:       .       :Big Grin: 

 (* Lenik*):  3    1 - -

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,   -  - ?






> ?


 :yes:

----------

,      ?    2-      :Frown:   -    ...

----------


## efreytor

**,   ?    ,    ?  :Big Grin:     ... .

----------

,  ... ,  ...  ...    ... ...   ,

----------


## .

-       ,      .   ,  -      .   ?

----------


## Svetishe

*.*,     ,    ,   .    ,  ,  .

----------

...   :Frown:       ...

----------


## Lemori

,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

,   :Hmm: 
  ,    "",    )))

----------


## Lemori

:Smilie:                     .        30,         ,    .       )))

----------


## Irusya

*Lemori*,    ?    ""      :Big Grin:

----------


## Lemori

:yes:

----------


## Svetishe

,   " ",            .

----------


## Lemori

!!!!!  :yes:   !!!!  :Wow:

----------


## shrilanka

:Big Grin:

----------


## shrilanka

:Frown:   ,     . ,     ,   :yes: 
       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe



----------


## shrilanka

*Svetishe*,   ?   :Smilie:   :yes:

----------


## .

.             (   ,   )      ,         .     . :Frown:       ,    ,  () 

  ,  ,  .  ,   ,      .

----------


## shrilanka

> .


   ,    ,    -  .      ?   :Wow:

----------


## .

> ,    ,    -  .      ?


  .          :Wow:    2   ,    ,   . ,      ,  ?    ?

----------


## Svetishe

> Svetishe,   ?


,    ,        2-3    .

----------


## shrilanka

*Svetishe*,     3    ,        :Smilie:  (     )

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------


## shrilanka

> .


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

.
        .          ,     .     ,    .    .        ,    .           ?
      ,      ,

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,   , .             ,    .

----------


## Lenik

*Svetishe*,       ,         :Wow:  
 , ,     .  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,    ,    -  .      ?


      ..         ..      ...

----------


## ˸

,,      " "    ?

----------


## Lenik

.   ,   .  - ,   ?

----------


## Lenik

! .      -   :Wow: 
 ,  ,        -     :Embarrassment: 

    ,

----------

,     ...  ... ,   ,     ,  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Svetishe

!

----------

?

----------


## Lenik

**,  :



> .   3-5 ""       .
> .      ,    ,    ,   .      (70-75%),       20-25C  , .     .
>        .   ,    ...      . ,  ,   ,   !


  ,  ,    ,  - "  ".      .      ,    .
  ,        .

----------

:Frown:      ...

----------


## ˸

!!!     (  ,   ).  ,     ,   ,    ...   -  ?     ? - ...

----------


## Lenik

.       ,      ?     :Embarrassment: 
    -      ,     .           :Embarrassment:

----------


## ˸

> 


   ...        ( 15-20     )         -    ""

----------

> ,


*Lenik*,     , - 3,  ,  .  -   .  5  .  , .     , "" .

----------


## Lenik

**,   ,  8 .  .



> ""


 - .   .      .    -     - .

----------


## ˸

> - .


    ,

----------


## Irusya

4    :Frown: 
     .  ,   ?

----------


## Irusya

- ,      "   "?()   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

?
,    ?

----------


## Irusya

> ?
> ,    ?


,    ?	 :Hmm: 
  , )))

----------


## Lenik

> ,    ?


     .     -  .    ,        .

    .       ,    .

----------


## Irusya

> .       ,    .


  , ...
     )))

----------


## Lenik

.      :Embarrassment:    .
,     ?

----------


## ˸

> .


      ,   ,   ()

----------


## Irusya

> .


      "",  :Big Grin: 



> ,     ?


  :yes:

----------


## Wowas

!

----------


## Lenik

.
    ?
  ,      .
 .     .        ,  ,       .  ?

----------


## Irusya

.

----------


## Svetishe

> ?


     ?

----------


## Lenik

> .


       .     -.     :Embarrassment: 



> ?


  .   . , ,      . , - ?

----------


## E_As

!
  , ,   ,   .   ,    ,      .
  ?     ?

----------


## Lenik

,  -

----------


## E_As

> ,  -


 :Frown:

----------


## Lenik

,   .
       . -  3-       . ,     .          .     .

----------


## E_As

> ,   .
>        . -  3-       . ,     .          .     .


- :Smilie:  -  ))   !

----------


## 1985

-, :      , ?

----------


## Irusya

*1985*,    ,  .     ,

----------


## Klapan

,    .

----------


## E_As

,      :Big Grin:

----------


## ˸

> .


  ,   ... -    -  -    (    )

----------


## Lenik

,  ?  - !

----------


## Svetishe

,  , ,      .   .  / ?

----------


## Tasik

,  -      :Big Grin:

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,          .    .

----------


## Lenik

> / ?


  .   ,  -  ,            .

----------


## Lemori

,           )))     )))

----------


## Irusya

> ,


-

----------


## Lenik

!..
 :Frown:  .    ,    .      ,    -,  .   -  !       :Embarrassment:  
 :War:   ,     .  ,   ,       .

----------


## Lenik

?     ""   :Embarrassment:          "".   ,    . 
 ,      ,  .

----------


## Lenik

.    ,   ,       .    .  ?
 :Frown:  
  ?  :Embarrassment: 
,    ,        ,  ,  .

----------


## Irusya



----------


## ˸

> 


      ...      ...
,   -   ,    ...  -...      ... ,    ,    ..

----------


## Lenik

> ...


, 2        ,  .         .   .
.   .   ,   .  ,    .

----------


## Lenik

> ,   -   ,    ...


   .   4 ,  5.

----------


## Irusya

*Lenik*,

----------


## Lenik

,  .    ,     .
      ?

----------


## Irusya

> ,  .


 



> ?

----------


## ˸

> 


  ?

----------


## Lenik

:Smilie:  ,     .



> 


, .  ,     .

----------


## Lenik

> 


    ?     ?    ,    ,     -  .      ,     -             :Smilie:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Irusya

,         -   ""   ,      ))))     ))))        , , , ,    -     - )))))

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------


## Irusya

,   " "     :Big Grin: 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lenik

*Irusya*,   ?   2,  !           .          , ,     :Embarrassment:    ...     ,   .  !       , ,         :Wow: 




> .


     ?    ,   10 .       .

----------


## Irusya

> *Irusya*,   ?   2,  !           .          , ,       ...     ,   .  !       , ,


  .  -    ,      ,    ))))))
  , ,               ))))

----------


## Lenik

> ,    ))))))


    ?   ,  .  -           ...  :Wow: 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## saigak

.... ...

----------


## saigak

,    ....

----------


## saigak

:Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ?


.  )))
*saigak*, !

----------


## Svetishe

> .... ...


   ,     ,    ...

----------


## saigak

,    ...

----------


## Svetishe

...

----------


## Lenik

...      (   ),        8 .   ,         .       ,        .    .       :Embarrassment:    .    -  .   ?      ,   .
 .     10  ,       ,  ,      .    ?  ?

----------


## Svetishe

.     ,

----------


## ˸

*Irusya*,   ...     ...     (  )    , ,  ...  ?    ,    ?

----------


## Svetishe

,      ,     .              ,

----------


## Irusya

> Irusya,   ...     ...     (  )    , ,  ...  ?    ,    ?


      "".     :yes:

----------


## Irusya

> ,


  :yes:         "".    )))))

----------


## ˸

> ,


, +36   ?,  ,       ,

----------


## Lenik

> "".


      .  ,  .




> ""


  - ,       :Wink: 




> 


  2  (    -  - ,        ),      .       :Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

"".     -     :Smilie:

----------


## rnb09

> .... ...


-          :Frown:      .   ,   ?

----------


## saigak

?  -,   .
1.       (  )  ?.      .          .     1,5  -  -       .
2.  - ,           - ,   (    )
3.           -    ,     . ,       .
4.    ( )   -  (),  - .(  )

----------


## rnb09

> ?  -,   .


-    .  ,   .   ,  ,      .

----------


## saigak

,  ,     -   4 .     .
        ,   (   ) -      .( 7  )...     .     ...

----------


## rnb09

> ,  ,     -   4 .     .


-,    ,    ,    .

----------


## ˸

-      ...     - ...

----------


## rnb09

> 


-   ?

----------


## Lenik

. , -   :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

!        ?

----------


## Lenik

,   . 
,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## ˸

...,,,...  ?

----------


## Lenik

*˸*, ,      ,   ,       .
     .




> ...


  :Wink:

----------


## ˸

> .


       ?



> 


  ,  ......   ...(      ,,....!!!!!)

----------


## ˸

> ,


   ?  :Wow:

----------


## Lenik

, , .   - ,     .

----------

> 


,  .   ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


, , ....
        ...

----------

> , , ....
>         ...


,  .      ( )    .

----------

.   .    ...   ?

   ,     10...

----------


## Svetishe

> ...


 ,      ,     ,      ,    .

----------

?
  - .   ?

----------


## Lenik

? , ,    ?  ,    .  , . 
  ,   ,        -   .   ,     -   ( -)   .   /     -      :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

**, !!! !!!

----------

**,      - (- ),    ( ),   . 
  .  .

----------

> ? , ,    ?  ,    .  , . 
>   ,   ,        -   .   ,     -   ( -)   .   /     -


 1-.   ?!?!?  .  .    ,     . ,         :Wink: .    /? ?/.
   .   .

----------

**,  ... , ..  .  ,      ..  !

----------


## ˸

> , !!! !!!


.. ......



> ,      ,     ,      ,    .


   ...  -:,   ...     



> .


    ... -  :   ,...

----------


## saigak

> .. ......


     ....  :yes:

----------

.
  ,      .
    !




   -

----------


## Irusya

? ,?

----------


## ˸

..

----------


## saigak

, .    ...

----------


## Irusya

,

----------


## mln

> ,


, , , , , , , , ,   :Smilie:

----------


## Loriksa

-     ,    .  ?

----------


## Lenik

> -


 ?
 ,  .  ,         .

,           ?

----------

*Lenik*,   ?

----------


## Lenik

,   .
       ,    -  -.

----------


## Lenik

> ,    -  -.


, 

 :Smilie:

----------


## ˸

> -     ,


  ?

----------

. .
        .
          - "".         .   .    ,   .    .      ,       :Wink: .

----------


## Lenik

-...
,   ,   ,    "".          .  ,       :Smilie:

----------

751 ??!!?!?!?!?  :War: 
 .... ....
, ,  .  . 
     ? .   .

----------

